# A lo largo de la historia



## Uxi81

_A lo largo de la historia, y en deferentes epoca, todos ellos han concido en su amor por el colecionismo._

Como puedo traducir en italiano _A lo largo de la historia_? 

Gracias a todo por el ayudo


----------



## maxpower76

Penso sarebbe: "nel corso della storia"


----------



## maxpower76

Uxi81 said:


> _A lo largo de la historia, y en deferentes epoca, todos ellos han concido en su amor por el colecionismo._
> 
> Como puedo traducir en italiano _A lo largo de la historia_?
> 
> Gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## Uxi81

Grazie mille!


----------



## gatogab

_Lungo la storia_ non va bene?


----------



## Neuromante

Uxi81 said:


> _A lo largo de la historia, y en diferentes épocas, todos ellos han coincidido en su amor por el colecionismo._
> 
> Como puedo traducir en italiano _A lo largo de la historia_?
> 
> Gracias a todo por el ayudo



Más correcciones, aunque éstas o son del texto original o son fallos al escribir. Las pongo para los más novatos, que no se confundan.


----------



## 0scar

Coleccionismo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao gg,


gatogab said:


> _Lungo la storia_ non va bene?


No, non si dice. Sembra una forzatura.
Si dice proprio _nel corso della storia_.


----------



## gatogab

> Si dice proprio _nel corso della storia_.


En el curso de la historia.


----------



## 0scar

Hay algo que no cierra porque encuentro más de tres millones de "lungo la storia" en Google. 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=es&source=hp&q=%22Lungo+la+storia%22&meta=&btnG=Buscar+con+Google


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vi prego di scusarmi.
_Lungo la storia_ mi suona del tutto innaturale.
Evidentemente è un problema solo mio.


----------



## Larroja

Angel.Aura said:


> Vi prego di scusarmi.
> _Lungo la storia_ mi suona del tutto innaturale.
> Evidentemente è un problema solo mio.



Non è un problema solo tuo. Anche io non avrei tradotto "lungo la storia" in quel contesto. Mi è difficile spiegare perché, sono sfumature percepibili forse solo dai nativi, ma ci sono...


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que, simplemente, tienen significados distintos.

Lungo: Algo que sucede a lo largo de la historia desde un momento determinado hasta otro, sea o no sea continuo.
Nel corso: Algo que sucede repetidamente en la historia. Pero como hitos más o menos relevantes.

Además, en el primer caso, esa "historia" está comprendida entre dos momentos determinados y en el segundo se refiere a la historia entendida como "después de la prehistoria"


----------



## Larroja

Non direi sia questa la differenza, ma purtroppo in questo momento il lavoro mi chiama e non ho tempo di ragionarci su...
 Proviamo a partire da un altro punto di vista: per voi hispanohablantes è lo stesso dire "en el curso de la historia" e "a lo largo de la historia". Sono equivalenti?


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> Non è un problema solo tuo. Anche io non avrei tradotto "lungo la storia" in quel contesto. Mi è difficile spiegare perché, sono sfumature percepibili forse solo dai nativi, ma ci sono...


 
Se si osserva accuratamente, "soltanto" 43.000 siti italiani (site:.it) citano l'espressione "lungo la storia".
La maggior parte delle frasi sono del tipo: "Camminare/ etc lungo la storia" oppure "lungo la storia della scienza/dell'umanità, etc". Poche sono del tipo della frase proposta: "Lungo la storia, tutti sono stati d'accordo/etc..."
Non è, quindi, strano che Larroja e Laura trovino l'espressione innaturale.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Io sono solito dire "_Lungo il corso della storia_".


______________________________

_NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU_


----------



## maxpower76

Se trovano l'espressione innaturale sarà perchè non si usa così tanto. In spagnolo usiamo più "a lo largo de la historia" di "en el curso de la historia" ma sono giuste tutte e due.


----------



## maxpower76

nuevoestudiante said:


> Io sono solito dire "_Lungo il corso della storia_".
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> _NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU_



otra vuelta de tuerca jaja


----------



## 0scar

chlapec said:


> Se si osserva accuratamente, "soltanto" 43.000 siti italiani (site:.it) citano l'espressione "lungo la storia".



 pagine provenienti da: Italia 
Risultati *1* - *10* su circa *2.440.000* per *"lungo la storia"*.  (*0,35* secondi)

http://www.google.it/#hl=it&q="lungo+la+storia"&meta=cr=countryIT&fp=5e9e30bb07704e0b


----------



## Angel.Aura

0scar said:


> pagine provenienti da: Italia
> Risultati *1* - *10* su circa *2.440.000* per *"lungo la storia"*.  (*0,35* secondi)
> http://www.google.it/#hl=it&q=%22lungo+la+storia%22&meta=cr%3DcountryIT&fp=5e9e30bb07704e0b


Chi offre di più? 

Non penso che stiamo facendo una battaglia di numeri, amici.  Semmai stiamo cercando di stabilire la traduzione più calzante per _a lo largo de la historia_. 
I diversi pareri linguistici arricchiscono la discussione. Le cifre pure e semplici, a mio avviso, no.

Quindi propongo:
- A lo largo de la historia, y en diferentes épocas, todos ellos han coincidido en su amor por el colecionismo._
- Nel corso della storia e in epoche differenti, tutti costoro hanno concordato sul suo [loro?] amore per il collezionismo.

_Piuttosto ho _serissimi_ dubbi sulla parte finale della frase.


----------



## 0scar

En Google:
"hanno concordato sul suo" 3
"hanno concordato sul loro" 2


----------



## chlapec

Propongo: "...hanno condiviso la loro passione per il collezionismo"


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Quindi propongo:
> - A lo largo de la historia, y en diferentes épocas, todos ellos han coincidido en su amor por el coleccionismo.
> _- Nel corso della storia e in epoche differenti, tutti costoro hanno concordato sul suo [loro?] amore per il collezionismo._
> QUOTE]


----------



## Uxi81

Wow quante risposte e addirittura un dibattito!

Per il mio lavoro la traduzione migliore è: "nel corso della storia"

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!


----------

